# amt 57 chevy stepside instructions



## mfwindom (Oct 31, 2012)

hello, i pulled a old model out of my closet and it is complete but for the directions. does anyone have a a copy of instructions to a amt 1957 chevy stepside


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Here's some for a '55 Chevy Stepside:

http://public.fotki.com/drasticplas...struction_sheets/amt-3/amt-1955-chevy-step-1/

or there's this one:

http://public.fotki.com/drasticplas...instruction_sheets/amt-3/amt-1955-chevy-step/

Maybe those can be of help


----------

